# Alum catfish



## Texican (Jul 10, 2012)

Anybody been catching any Im going tonite some where alum is the closest to where i live but any info will be appreciated 

Sent from my SGH-T769 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## big events (Jul 19, 2013)

havent tried alum yet this year...but go check google maps near hog back road and kilbourne...i heard its pretty good back in there


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

It's been horrible for me there this year. I can't find any. I've used every bait possible shallow, deep, under a float and on bottom. 6-9 am and between 7pm -3am. North, south, east and west lol.


----------



## Sports fan (Jun 22, 2013)

I'm going to try up by Howard Road on Friday night. Haven't caught anything but small ones this year so far.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

Troll crankbaits! I've caught some big cats trolling this season both in the middle section and in the south section.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

MDBuckeye said:


> Troll crankbaits! I've caught some big cats trolling this season both in the middle section and in the south section.


I don't fish for them..... but that's when I catch them, and can't give them away to any of the bank fisher people either


----------



## alumcreeker (Nov 14, 2008)

Lol listen to mdbuckeye troll cranks 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## gone-fishing (Aug 27, 2011)

I've been catching more cats than eyes lately...cranks or harnesses. 
Cranks are better though!

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bow-man (Apr 18, 2013)

Texican - if Alum is close, Hoover can not be much further. I suggest the Oxbow area at Hoover. Been hammering the cats on liver.


----------



## Texican (Jul 10, 2012)

Got out there this morning for a while caught some on shrimp and catawba worms all small ones about 12 total one bluegill maybe try again this afternoon if it don't rain thanks bowman mite go get the boat and give that a try at Hoover

Sent from my SGH-T769 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Texican (Jul 10, 2012)

Heading back to alum to give it another they tonite hope its better than last time 

Sent from my SGH-T769 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Mylife614 (Apr 3, 2013)

Where will u be fishing? I might get the boat out as well 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Texican (Jul 10, 2012)

Ill probly be fishing from the bank around chilshire rd or that's what the plan is so far where will you be fishing 

Sent from my SGH-T769 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Mylife614 (Apr 3, 2013)

I'll prob put in up north cast net some shad then Move around, haven't caught anything with size too it since spring 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## F1504X4 (Mar 23, 2008)

There was a guy cast netting shad in the alum spillway the other morning. He would just walk out into the water on the rocks showing up closer to the dam and spot them then throw out his net. He was getting quit a few with little effort!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Texican (Jul 10, 2012)

Same here all small ones i don't know where to get any shad been using shrimp and catawba worms nightcrawlers

Sent from my SGH-T769 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Texican (Jul 10, 2012)

Don't think you are supost to do that i think there is a sign there that says you are not to castnet with in 500 ft of the dam i maybe wrong but i thought i saw a sign there

Sent from my SGH-T769 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Mylife614 (Apr 3, 2013)

I know there are no snagging signs I've never cast netted at the spillway tho. There are tons of shad up north by Howard right now. Seen guys throwing nets right off the dock. I jus throw from the boat, mostly small lil flickers but have got into some 4-5"s from time to time.

Caught my biggest cat this year crappie fishin in the spring with a minnow an bobber on an ultra light rod have caught a few on harnesses as well. Of course the biggest I catch when I'm not targeting them 



Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Sports fan (Jun 22, 2013)

I will be on shore tonight. Haven't decided where yet, based on prior posts Hoover might be the best bet


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Texican (Jul 10, 2012)

You maybe rite about Hoover but Im going to go to alum and hope for the best Im going to go buy a cast net to try to go get some shad 

Sent from my SGH-T769 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Mylife614 (Apr 3, 2013)

If y'all see a tan an green fisher Merc an merc kicker on Alum give us a holler we will be launching around 645 out of Howard tryn to target some eyes then cats. Anyone have any saugeye advice ? 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Texican (Jul 10, 2012)

Will do mylife614 good luck let me know how you do 

Sent from my SGH-T769 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## linebacker43 (Aug 3, 2009)

Me and Buddy are heading that way this evening to try some trolling for anything with teeth then try and get some cats later on in the night. will report back tomorrow! Good luck all

Linebacker43


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

so how did you all do?....and pictures are always welcome


----------



## Texican (Jul 10, 2012)

Me and my stepson caught 3 catfish and one carp last night before the rain ran us off about 1 this morning maybe try later today if the rain stops 

Sent from my SGH-T769 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Texican....do you keep them or just catch them ?


----------



## Texican (Jul 10, 2012)

We kept the ones we caught last nite the family likes to eat fish lol it depends sometimes we keep them sometimes we C&R 

Sent from my SGH-T769 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Sports fan (Jun 22, 2013)

The wife and I got three keepers last night till we ran out of daylight. Gong back again tonight because she caught more than I did 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Texican (Jul 10, 2012)

Good job what did you use for bait we were using shrimp , catawba worms , cut bluegill 

Sent from my SGH-T769 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Sports fan (Jun 22, 2013)

Chicken livers. Went back tonight and got skunked. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Texican (Jul 10, 2012)

Well we went to try a new spot and just caught 1 small one on shrimp we just can't seem to find them 

Sent from my SGH-T769 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

troll open water....usually do good along the rocks up by the dam.....tolling for muskie with saugeye baits....I need to dig the boat out I am making myself want to fish with this nicer weather


----------



## Sports fan (Jun 22, 2013)

Guess there's always next weekend. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

through the week for me....no way i am going on a weekend although it didn't look bad when I went by saturday afternoon....cheshire ramp was empty but a few already out, and the lake looked decent for a cooler weekend


----------



## Mylife614 (Apr 3, 2013)

It will be a few days before I can get back out. Ripped the pull cord on the merc 9.9 kicker, an one of our livewell houses has a slight leak into the hull. But hoping for wed eve if the weather is good 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## the pearl (Sep 15, 2012)

use blue gill 2 to 3 inches. slit the bellies and cut the head off half way. Let the guts hang and i gurantee you a 10 to 20 lb catfish. I kill them at alum on this hook up. Wont catch a bunch per nt but u will hit 2 or 3 and you will have lots of good meat to soak in buttermilk first and then your eating good. Tastes as well as any fish after soaking. 

the pearl


----------



## linebacker43 (Aug 3, 2009)

We only boated 2 sat night, one on nightcrawler the other on a creek chub. Had a couple decent runs with a chub but they werent getting it all before I tried setting the hook. Used, crawlers, chubs, goldfish, softcrawls, liver, and some catfish dough......thought we would have found something they liked with that kind of buffet out. Caught the biggest of the 2 in frt of the beach and the other one if front of the dam wall. Tough 6 or 7 hrs but a nice night none the less, wasnt at work! Good Luck all!

Linebacker43


----------



## Texican (Jul 10, 2012)

Going to try again this weekend anybody doing any good with ye catfish???????

Sent from my SGH-T769 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Mylife614 (Apr 3, 2013)

Ill prob get out Sunday eve if the weathers nice, saugeye then cats 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Texican (Jul 10, 2012)

You have any luck with the eyes or cats last weekend 

Sent from my SGH-T769 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Mylife614 (Apr 3, 2013)

We caught a single eye on the a warm harness with a bouncer plus a handful of crappie an a white bass. No luck on the cats 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Texican (Jul 10, 2012)

Hope our luck changes this week end so good luck to you and everyone 

Sent from my SGH-T769 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Sports fan (Jun 22, 2013)

I will probably be camping at Alum this weekend. Hopefully there are some good cat spots nearby


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Mylife614 (Apr 3, 2013)

If you have a cast net get on the shad they are everywhere up north 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

I threw my net 3 times today at alum and managed 15 shad. It wasn't north though.


----------



## Mylife614 (Apr 3, 2013)

We threw the net out of our boat on fri 3 times and caught over a 100 flicker shad plus a few 3-4 inchers when we let it sink deep 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

All of mine were 5-7"


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Some of my best catfish have come from Alum Creek.


----------



## Mylife614 (Apr 3, 2013)

Went out early this am, small mouth an a few white bass 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Texican (Jul 10, 2012)

Heading out tonite to try again to see if i can find any catfish 

Sent from my SGH-T769 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## dstiner86 (Jun 5, 2012)

How's the shore fishing for cats? Was there Thursday for my first time on the lake we put my buddys boat in the ramp off africa rd(I do believe), before the chesire bridge.. was looking around that area and thought maybe a drive to fish the shore for some cats would be worth it but idk l any one get into any good channel bit from the shore line? How about flatheads? Mainly target channels but If I can catch a shad or gil ill go for flats too.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

No flatheads at alum. I know that sucks.


----------



## Texican (Jul 10, 2012)

There is some good fishing for channels at alum for some reason i just haven't been able to catch any big ones

Sent from my SGH-T769 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Falcon2542 (May 8, 2012)

Put in at cheshire ramp 7 pm, fishing between cheshire and marina in coves one fat crappie so far just anchored settin up for cats 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## OnTheFly (Jul 30, 2010)

Gills are how I have have pulled all my good cats out of alum. Get my big ones further south generally. Other than that I use crawlers for the smaller ones. Had a look of good luck wading and casting to the bank with crawlers then slowly dragging them back at alum for small/medium channels this spring when the water was high and muddy.


----------



## Sports fan (Jun 22, 2013)

Just got back from camping at Alum. 12 total channels yesterday ranging from 10-20 inches. Not the big ones that I want but certainly fun to catch 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

